# Serial #1 from 1954?



## Rethaf44 (Mar 13, 2022)

Here’s a 1954? Schwinn DX comet serial number K00001for sale on Craigslist in southeast Washington state if anyone’s interested. Not my bike.









						1954 Schwinn DX - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Own a unique American classic - a 1954 Schwinn 26" middleweight bicycle for girls. The bicycle is functionally sound with a Bendix red band coaster hub and new whitewall tires. The frame has a...



					kpr.craigslist.org


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2022)

You might want to have the moderators move to " Stuff on eBay, Cragslist, Facebook etc. " Looks like a 53 Heavy weight, somebody needs to pick this up! cool #'s to. just dump that seat!
​


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 13, 2022)

Interesting. Schwinn site says production day 8-12-54. Would this have been start of 1955 production or recycled (pun intended?) 1954 serial number ? Anybody know ? Too bad it's not a boys bike !


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 13, 2022)

@GTs58


----------



## bloo (Mar 13, 2022)

What site? The lookup tools are notoriously wrong. Kind of like a broken clock they get it right once in a while. Try the CABE lists instead. First bike of 5-5-53.

https://thecabe.com/serial-numbers/schwinn-serial-numbers-1952-1969/


----------



## ADReese (Mar 13, 2022)

Looks like 1 ³/⁴ tires. Early middleweight?


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 15, 2022)

1954.... Bendix Red Band.....
Looks like its gone


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2022)

Well the serial number is a 1953 stamping, and it does have the one year 53 Meteor name. Looks like someone stole the balloon wheels and replaced them with middleweight wheels.


----------



## Rethaf44 (Mar 15, 2022)

I love all the comments here guys! Thank you! So, wrong wheels, wrong seat, but the rest looks to be original. And being a #1 serial number really isn’t any more rare than any other number, but it is kinda cool. Does that add value to those in this group? How does everyone feel about the asking price?


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 15, 2022)

The wheels are S7 and not in very good shape. Seller has the correct  seat. 150 bucks to me.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2022)

I think it's a nice looking piece and it's probably worth the price in parts. If those are new repopped Westwind tires, there's $135 right there. I see the Schwinn on the tire but can't tell if Westwind or Typhoon.


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2022)

What ever is there still a cool bike and worthy of brings back to OG for some girl to ride ( baseically S2 rims & a seat ) and the serial # is rare ( for what it's worth ), there is only one #1 in every letter series so after "1" their low #'s and all the others are the same if that makes sense, the more zeros the cooler!


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 16, 2022)

That's a nice clean and hardly used original, except for seat, brake and wheels?
Crazy serial number to be sure:






A little sloppy on Chain guard but not a repaint and the tires could also be the 1990's 'Schwinn Classic' repop. It looks like S2 rim here  however, I'd expect it to have New Departure verses that 1964-68 Bendix red band 2 brake arm. The chain, why is the axel mounded so far back, replaced with new China  cheapo? No way it would have needed a new one and worse, it's too long.







The seller says: "Middleweight" but that's a ballooner.  It seems they switched the wheels as the RB2 brake indicates, it's not as original as it appears. A nice parts bike for a sex change but, finding a Blue boy's frame this nice is gonna be a long wait. Yet, a 53 to match the chain guard, worse. Albeit, it's only a decal, most did not have one in 53 so, it could become a Hornet with flat bar,  DX type frame or a verity of Cantilever type, whatever  you want, no biggie. The frames and parts are interchangeable so, decaled original names are just labels of virtually the same bike with different accessories.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2022)

Wheels are definitely S7. A friend went and looked at the bike.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 16, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> Wheels are definitely S7. A friend went and looked at the bike.




Yeah, saw your note about seller having org seat and figured you'd called or something, maybe? So, figured I'd point out the visuals as an aide.


----------

